
Show HN: Single-string instrument made with ball bearings - akumpf
http://makefastworkshop.com/hacks/?p=20171213
======
akumpf
Direct link to a video of the TuneFast Harp here:
[https://youtu.be/yGjTQOmBWsM](https://youtu.be/yGjTQOmBWsM)

And here are the files/info if you want to print your own:
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2709667](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2709667)

